# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Si te heq dore nga alkooli?

## Taulanti97

Jam nje adoloshent 17 vjec dhe kam probleme me alkoolin. E konsumoj shume,cdo dite. Kam 1 muaj qe e konsumoj cdo dite. Per shembull: Duhet patjeter te pi alkool qe ne mengjes qe te jem ne forme te mire. Kafen nuk e pi,duhanin se perdor,as hashashin nuk e perdor. Per sa i perket alkoolit,nuk e kam fjalen per birren por per rakine,uiskin,konjakun,veren. Cdo dite pi rreth 4-9 teke raki ose 1 liter vere,varet si tma thoje truri.... Kur nuk pi alkool,ndihem shume keq,nuk  kam nerva per shkoll e mesime,nuk jam i qeshur dhe ndihem i merzitur por kur e pi,ndihem shkelqyer,gati per mesim e cdo gje tjeter. Najhere bohem tap dhe qesh,vetem qesh.

Pi afersisht 1,5 liter alkool ne jave(pa permendur veren).

Cdo sugjerim nga ana juaj do ishte human. Faleminderit.

----------


## Marya

besoj se duhet tu drejtohesh ndonje qendre adiktologjie patjeter

----------

Taulanti97 (12-12-2014)

----------


## Neteorm

Te sugjerosh te flasesh me ndonje te afermin tend per kete problem.
Dhe te sugjerosh te kontakosh me ndonje mjek,para se te jete vone..

----------

Taulanti97 (12-12-2014)

----------


## Taulanti97

Me te afermin? :/ Sbesoj se do ishte ide e mire. Per sa i perket mjekve,ka ndonje ambulanc ku trajton sherbim anti-alkoolik?

----------


## xhori

ti  duhet te kesh ardh nga ndonje  planet tjeter se ndryshe nuk si te shpjegohet  ky alkooli yt, ne kete planetin ton moshataret e tu   zakonisht drogohen

----------

Taulanti97 (12-12-2014)

----------


## Taulanti97

Hahahahahahahaha,edhe alkooli eshte droge.

----------


## Taulanti97

Sic te thash,alkoolin e kam gjet zgjidhje ndaj depresionit.

----------


## user010

Nuk jam specialist por besoj se nuk duhet ti kesh besim fuqive te tua dhe ta mbash kete problem ne vetvete! kjo eshte me e keqja qe mund te besh!

Te gjith e kemi nga nje kusur, prandaj mos u ndje keq, drejtohu diku per te marr ndihme, tek nje i aferm, doktor, qender seciale etj.

Eshte gje e mire qe e ke kuptuar dhe do te ndihmosh veten, do Zoti ta lesh pas sa me shpejt dhe te nisesh nje jet te lire! larg "prangave" te alkolit!

----------

Taulanti97 (12-12-2014)

----------


## Marya

kaq i ri dhe kaq i alkoolizuar??????
thoje se e pije alkolin per te luftuar  ndaj depresion??, po ka menyra te tjera  te luftosh kunder depresionit.

te duhet te shkosh patjeter tek nje mjek sepse vetem nuk e be dot , fakti qe e pi qe me mengjes eshte shenje e rende e  varesise ndaj alkolit.
Po e nderpreve vete  do kesh  efekte te padurueshme si halicinacione , njerezit fillojne e shikojne gjera te frikshme , fillojne dhe u hipen temp, behen tej mase agresive , kalojne ne ate qe quhet delirium tremens.
madje ka edhe persona qe bejne kriza epilespie....
prandaj mjeku duuhet ete te ndjeki , mbase shtrohesh ne qendra dezintoksikimi ku jepen qetesues  dhe vitamina ...
kurajo

----------

Taulanti97 (12-12-2014)

----------


## hot_prinz

Kunder depresionit duhet me bo seks,
 e jo me pi alkohol.

----------

Taulanti97 (12-12-2014)

----------


## Taulanti97

Mos the qe halucione?! 

Me duket se kam probleme vertet serioze sepse shikoj endrra me xhind dhe jane shume te tmerrshme.


Me sugjeroni ndonje psikolog,jo psikiater.

----------


## Wordless

Shiko me ç'a meren këta, me SystemA .. !! Është mbushur forumi me debila  :pa dhembe:

----------


## ane

> Jam nje adoloshent 17 vjec dhe kam probleme me alkoolin. E konsumoj shume,cdo dite. Kam 1 muaj qe e konsumoj cdo dite. Per shembull: Duhet patjeter te pi alkool qe ne mengjes qe te jem ne forme te mire. Kafen nuk e pi,duhanin se perdor,as hashashin nuk e perdor. Per sa i perket alkoolit,nuk e kam fjalen per birren por per rakine,uiskin,konjakun,veren. Cdo dite pi rreth 4-9 teke raki ose 1 liter vere,varet si tma thoje truri.... Kur nuk pi alkool,ndihem shume keq,nuk  kam nerva per shkoll e mesime,nuk jam i qeshur dhe ndihem i merzitur por kur e pi,ndihem shkelqyer,gati per mesim e cdo gje tjeter. Najhere bohem tap dhe qesh,vetem qesh.
> 
> Pi afersisht 1,5 liter alkool ne jave(pa permendur veren).
> 
> Cdo sugjerim nga ana juaj do ishte human. Faleminderit.


S'ka mundesi te jete e vertete kjo qe ke shkruar sepse kurre nuk kam degjuar me pare te dehurit te jene te shkelqyer ne sjellje e aq me pak ne mesime ...pervecse nese je jashtetokesor! Eventualisht nese eshte e vertete ky tregim horror bjeri vetes mas sa me pare perndryshe s'do e kesh te gjate ..

----------

Taulanti97 (13-12-2014)

----------


## VOLSIV

> Mos the qe halucione?! 
> 
> Me duket se kam probleme vertet serioze sepse shikoj endrra me xhind dhe jane shume te tmerrshme.
> 
> 
> Me sugjeroni ndonje psikolog,jo psikiater.


Uroj te jesh duke bere shaka. Se perndryshe ke me shume probleme te tjera sesa me alkolin. Alucinacionet nuk kane lidhje me enderrat.

----------

Taulanti97 (13-12-2014)

----------


## mia@

Po kush ta jep alkoolin ty se kuptoj? Te isha une prindi yt s'do mbaja pike alkooli ne shtepi. Po leke per ta blere s'ke. Gjithsesi kam pershtypjen qe po genjen prandaj po kursehem ne keshilla.

----------

Taulanti97 (13-12-2014)

----------


## mesia4ever

> Jam nje adoloshent 17 vjec dhe kam probleme me alkoolin. E konsumoj shume,cdo dite. Kam 1 muaj qe e konsumoj cdo dite. Per shembull: Duhet patjeter te pi alkool qe ne mengjes qe te jem ne forme te mire. Kafen nuk e pi,duhanin se perdor,as hashashin nuk e perdor. Per sa i perket alkoolit,nuk e kam fjalen per birren por per rakine,uiskin,konjakun,veren. Cdo dite pi rreth 4-9 teke raki ose 1 liter vere,varet si tma thoje truri.... Kur nuk pi alkool,ndihem shume keq,nuk  kam nerva per shkoll e mesime,nuk jam i qeshur dhe ndihem i merzitur por kur e pi,ndihem shkelqyer,gati per mesim e cdo gje tjeter. Najhere bohem tap dhe qesh,vetem qesh.
> 
> Pi afersisht 1,5 liter alkool ne jave(pa permendur veren).
> 
> Cdo sugjerim nga ana juaj do ishte human. Faleminderit.


Daku alkoolin duhet ta lesh shume shpejt, sa me shpejt qe te jete mundesia. Alkooli te largon nga shoqeria, te largon nga familja dhe cka eshte me e keqja te largon nga realiteti. Vella eja ne debat ne nenforumin 'Toleranca fetare' por gjithsesi shko edhe vizito ndonje mjek, metoda mjekesore qe te ndihmojne ta lesh alkoolin nuk di, ta them sinqerisht.

Hidhja nje sy.
https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...n&spfreload=10

----------

Taulanti97 (13-12-2014)

----------


## BekimSelimi

> ti  duhet te kesh ardh nga ndonje  planet tjeter se ndryshe nuk si te shpjegohet  ky alkooli yt, ne kete planetin ton moshataret e tu   zakonisht drogohen



Kjo eshte me se e vertet shoku, por le ti kthehemi temes nese kemi ndonje ndihme per njeri tjetrin nese jo le te heshtim me mire ! respekt ...

----------

ami7 (14-12-2014),Taulanti97 (14-12-2014)

----------


## pfeiffer

ne jemi prodhues të veçantë të dokumenteve të cilësisë së rreme dhe të vërteta. Ne ofrojmë vetëm
cilësi origjinale e lartë e regjistruar dhe pasaportat e paregjistruara, driver's
licencës, kartat e identitetit, pulla, Visa, Diplomat shkollore dhe produkte të tjera
për një numër të vendeve si: Amerikë, Australi, Belgjikë, Brazil, Kanada,
Italisht, Finlanda, Franca, Gjermania, Izraeli, Meksika, Hollanda, Afrika
E Jugut, Spanja, Mbretëria e Bashkuar. kjo listë nuk është e plotë
  vend porosinë tuaj duke na kontaktuar

350documents(at) gmail com
*kype marc .eweiler

----------


## prishtina75

......futja bllok,  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Etno3

Nisja   Drogave

----------

